

Pace – Automatic page load progress bars in pure CSS - andreasklinger
http://github.hubspot.com/pace/docs/welcome/

======
calgoo
Just as a note... please dont put "in pure CSS" in the title when the basic
needs include javascript:

"Include pace.js and a CSS theme of your choice, and you get a beautiful
progress indicator for your page load and ajax navigation."

~~~
prayerslayer
+1 a 100 times.

------
rane
Cool, but I'd welcome real demos on the site.

None of those things under "Themes" really show what they're like on a real
site. They're progress indicators in a box.

------
presty
it's cool, using it for a while with
[http://www.bitcoinpulse.com](http://www.bitcoinpulse.com)

------
andreasklinger
found this on producthunt - really love it

disclaimer: i work w/ producthunt (but would credit it anyhow)

